# Share your Performance test 9 results



## Gorstak (Dec 15, 2018)

Download here: https://www.passmark.com/download/pt_download.htm

this is mine:


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 15, 2018)

stock clocks


----------



## PHaS3 (Dec 15, 2018)

Mine, on my 24/7 OC as in system specs.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Dia01 (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## XiGMAKiD (Dec 15, 2018)

Balanced CPU and GPU score


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 15, 2018)

My 3 year old GS70 6QE laptop


----------



## xtreemchaos (Dec 15, 2018)

heres mine, its just run as norm with all the background stuff going on.



and this is with some try items shutdown, quite a difference it makes eh.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 15, 2018)

epeen thread, yaay


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 15, 2018)

My setup. A good mix of old and new hardware. A Frankenstein pc


Edit: CPU clock apparantly got to ilde speed. But CPU is OC to 4.43 GHz.


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 15, 2018)

uhm, offtopic, but does anyone have a clue which desktop customization is dia01 running? I want that skin so bad...


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 15, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> uhm, offtopic, but does anyone have a clue which desktop customization is dia01 running? I want that skin so bad...



I am not totally sure but it cut be rainmeter with a custom skin. That is my best bet right now.

https://www.rainmeter.net/


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 15, 2018)

yes but which skin? I really don't want to hire a hacker to steal it from him.


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 15, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> yes but which skin?



I dont know that. If i where you, i would try and send a PM to [U]Dia01[/U] directly and ask him about it.


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 15, 2018)

I did, 5 mins after he posted it..still no response...


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 15, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> uhm, offtopic, but does anyone have a clue which desktop customization is dia01 running? I want that skin so bad...



Hire a thug and steal the whole PC. Might be cheaper.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Gorstak (Dec 15, 2018)

off topic again: someone banned linked me this https://forum.rainmeter.net/viewtopic.php?t=24381
might be that skin, just needs some editing and a few extra apps installed for full functionality...


----------



## natr0n (Dec 15, 2018)

Not a fan of this software its not entirely numa aware for memory tests.


----------



## MrGenius (Dec 15, 2018)

https://hwbot.org/submission/3928960_mrgenius_performancetest_core_i7_3770k_6357.9_marks


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 15, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> View attachment 112615
> https://www.passmark.com/baselines/V9/display.php?id=107085838271
> https://hwbot.org/submission/3928960_mrgenius_performancetest_core_i7_3770k_6357.9_marks


What do you use to cool that 3770K? It's rare to see Ivys hit even 5GHz.


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 15, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> What do you use to cool that 3770K? It's rare to see Ivys hit even 5GHz.



if the voltage cpu-z repports is correct, i will say there is a good changes he used Dry ice, phase cooling  or at least a custom water loop out side in the cold or freezer and not one of the cheap loops. He is deffently not air cooling that thing at 1.7 volts. LN2 seems a bit much for only just above 5 GHz throw.

1.7 volts is really high for that CPU or any intel CPU of that is under 10 years old. My own I7 980X i have pumped 1.55 volts throw it at 4.75 GHz and that is for sure the upper limit my air cooler can handle before the CPU thermal throttles and that is even on a cold day.


----------



## MrGenius (Dec 15, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> What do you use to cool that 3770K? It's rare to see Ivys hit even 5GHz.


240mm AIO. And yeah. It's a good'n. 


Tomgang said:


> 1.7 volts is really high for that CPU or any intel CPU of that is under 10 years old.


It is high. As a matter of fact, that's as high as I'm willing to go with it. I just killed the 3770K I had before it running Geekbench 3 @ 5.0GHz with ~1.86V. Ivy Bridge is apparently pretty voltage tolerant though. I've run my 3570Ks with 1.9V+ for benches and never killed one. I've killed one with voltage. But it was an instant death as soon as I accidentally clicked ~2.2V in MSI Control Center. I was going for ~2.0V. Which I'd managed to not kill it with previously.


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 15, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> 240mm AIO. And yeah. It's a good'n.
> It is high. As a matter of fact, that's as high as I'm willing to go with it. I just killed the 3770K I had before it running Geekbench 3 @ 5.0GHz with ~1.86V. Ivy Bridge is apparently pretty voltage tolerant though. I've run my 3570Ks with 1.9V+ for benches and never killed one. I've killed one with voltage. But it was an instant death as soon as I accidentally clicked ~2.2V in MSI Control Center. I was going for ~2.0V. Which I'd managed to not kill it with previously.



2.2 volts . That CPU got litterly toasted and 1.86 volts is crazy high. Beyond 2 volts and you are seriously gambling with the CPU´s life. I been told that people back in the days manage to kill I7 980X´s at just above 1.6 volts. I dont have the nuts to go above 1.6 volts on my CPU and any way i would need better cooling for that else the CPU would thermal throttle like nvidia´s gpu´s does with reference radial cooler desing.

No matter what I5 3570K at 1.95 volts you got balls of steal


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 15, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> It is high. As a matter of fact, that's as high as I'm willing to go with it. I just killed the 3770K I had before it running Geekbench 3 @ 5.0GHz with ~1.86V. Ivy Bridge is apparently pretty voltage tolerant though. I've run my 3570Ks with 1.9V+ for benches and never killed one. I've killed one with voltage. But it was an instant death as soon as I accidentally clicked ~2.2V in MSI Control Center. I was going for ~2.0V. Which I'd managed to not kill it with previously.


What the hell.. I'd never ran any newer Intel CPUs after P4 at even 1.5V.. Those voltages are pure suicide for the CPU, when I had 7700K @ 5GHz, even 1.45V felt like too damn high.


----------



## MrGenius (Dec 15, 2018)

I run it 24/7 @ 5.0GHz on all cores with 1.464V. I ran one of my 3570Ks 24/7 @ 4.7GHz all cores with 1.488V for more than 2 years and it never hurt it one bit. I've got another one now that I run @ 4.8GHz all cores with 1.472V. It's not a daily runner ATM(but I'd run it 24/7 like that...if I had to)

I go by these numbers...sort of(not really).


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 15, 2018)

24/7 OC


----------



## valyamd (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Dia01 (Dec 15, 2018)

Ferrum Master said:


> Hire a thug and steal the whole PC. Might be cheaper.



Haaha.  It's a rainmeter skin, based off Sysinfo and customised.  Using the Hwinfo add-on as well.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Nuckles56 (Dec 15, 2018)

My results at stock clocks, I'm badly held back by the i5 6500 and 2133MHz RAM.


----------



## Psychoholic (Dec 15, 2018)

Here's mine:


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 16, 2018)

My budget Ultra-thin laptop.


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Arctucas (Dec 24, 2018)

Stock





OC


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## mouacyk (Dec 26, 2018)

https://www.passmark.com/baselines/V9/display.php?id=113424701233


----------



## mouacyk (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm not quite what it is, but the efficiency score of my setup is generally better than most if not all I've seen.
PT9.0: 24,340/5.0GHz = 4868/GHz
CBR15: 2,211/5.0GHz = 442.2/GHz

Is it the tuned 1T DDR4, Windows 7 with minimal services, iGPU-less motherboard, unpatched Spectre/Meltdown?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 27, 2018)

Seems lower than it should be.... 

https://www.passmark.com/baselines/V9/display.php?id=113507354549


----------



## Wavetrex (Dec 27, 2018)

E-Peen Measurement Complete - Systems Specs under the Avatar. Clicky.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 27, 2018)

Ok why not,  I'll add my dinosaur system to this....


----------



## agent_x007 (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## mouacyk (Dec 27, 2018)

Wow the scaling on the Xeons match almost perfectly:
16566.9 / 4.303 / 16 = 284.20 pts / GHz / core
16058.6 / 4.7 / 12 = 284.73 pts / GHz / core

However, I think this benchmark loves 8 threads.  I7-6700K gets 376.83 pts / GHz / core.  The best I've seen (elsewhere) is I7-5775C at 377 pts / GHz / core.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 27, 2018)

Most call this passmark, wrong or right. I was like WTH is this? haha

Anyway, 4.4 GHz 7960X with only 16c/t.


----------



## mouacyk (Dec 27, 2018)

Oky... Earthdog that's 400.3 pts / GHz / core, although it is 16 physical cores.


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 28, 2018)

Score posted and benchmark deleted.    

6950X @ 4.2GHz


----------



## Disparia (Dec 28, 2018)

Here are some...

i5-6600, DDR4-2133, R9-380X, EVO 850 SSD




i5-3570, DDR3-1333, GTX 960, Crucial M4 SSD




AMD A8-5500 IGP, DDR3-1866, Deskstar NAS and WD Red drives (desktop scaling is why it's larger than the rest).




FX-8120, DDR3-1866, GTX 660, Silicon Power SSD


----------



## spoRv (May 14, 2019)

AMD ThreadRipper 1950X @ 4.00GHz - Enermax LiqTech TR4 II AIO - 64GB RAM @3200MHz cl14  - 2x AMD Vega Frontier - SSD S3 120GB


----------



## mik (May 16, 2019)

Daily


----------



## revin (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Melvis (Dec 24, 2019)

Going for the lowest score


----------



## bobbybluz (Dec 24, 2019)

Asus X99 Deluxe/5960X @4.7GHZ





Psychoholic said:


> Here's mine:



Interesting. You beat my 5960X running at 4.7GHZ by 52 points. My MyDigitalSSD 960GB BPX Pro got your disk mark by 3866.6, what drive were you using? My GPU is a XFX R9 Fury X I got for $15o off the local Craigslist. My RAM is G.Skill Ripjaws V series 2400mhz that I got with the mobo off Craigslist too. What are you running?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 24, 2019)

Using my Razor Blade 15 Advanced with rtx2070 max-q and the i7. Upgraded ram to ddr4 3000 cl16 and replaced nvme with 970 evo 1tb. Just a repaste with kryonaut and a .0150 undervolt on the cpu. 

Nothing else really touched.


----------



## Melvis (Dec 24, 2019)

Update on my older score, Stripped laptop and changed out the CPU (upgraded from 2GHz to 2.4GHz Turion) and replaced thermal Paste and new thermal Pad on CPU and GPU.


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Dec 24, 2019)

i don't get it are we going to high score or low?


----------



## bobbybluz (Dec 24, 2019)

Ever look at the all-time low scores on Passmark?


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Dec 24, 2019)

meh i'm Turkish.





3700x stock


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 25, 2019)

So close to 10K...


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Dec 25, 2019)

this test is bullshit.same card half 2d score and zero effect disk score.yay win10...


----------



## basco (Dec 25, 2019)

just for your info:
 3d results in dx12 if you have no 3840x2160 monitor your results will be penalized by 60%
i tried DSR and it would switch to 2560x1440 automated which is penalized by 47% but would not go to 4k.
this is with nv 1080ti


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Dec 25, 2019)

basco said:


> just for your info:
> 3d results in dx12 if you have no 3840x2160 monitor your results will be penalized by 60%
> i tried DSR and it would switch to 2560x1440 automated which is penalized by 47% but would not go to 4k.
> this is with nv 1080ti


18808 vs 17874 there is no problem with 3d and i have 2k and i said 2d.there is no oc in mine i can accept 1000 3d points but 1401 vs 754 same card in 2d that's bullshit because of he's using win7 and i'm using win10.


----------



## terroralpha (Dec 25, 2019)

this bench is actual garbage. nothing about it makes any sense. according to this bench, my computer is bad at 2D graphics, and my 2080 Ti is SLOWER than a 2080. ok... sure

now i know why i've never this bench in any professional review.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 23, 2020)

Hi,
Did this yesterday 9940x at 4.9 4k memory





X99 system 4.5 probably 1.3v 3200c14 timings


----------

